# Color cast in Raw



## LRussoPhoto (Jun 4, 2017)

Ok, Ive been having some problems shooting live bands in clubs. I started shooting in jpeg then switched to raw. But at this last club, which I've never shot in before the color cast on along of the images looks awful. I noticed it when I uploaded to lightroom, when i saw the images on the lcd on the camera they looked fine. But once I uploaded to light room they looked terrible. The cast of the red/pink stage lighting made the skin looks awful. What is causing this? I also took some shots of the band outside the club and the shots look fine.
Any ideas?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2017)

RAW image are recorded raw data at the sensor photo site.  Until converted to RGB pixels, things like White Balance, sharpening, noise removal and tone are not applied.  The tiny little computer processor in your camera makes these adjustments like LR when it converts to RGB and produces a JPEG. The Lighting on site determines the color cast. When shooting JPEGs in the camera you have to adjust the WB before you take the photo.  Your WB settings in the camera include color adjustments for incandescent, fluorescent, daylight etc. It is when your subject is flooded with several different light sources that the camera WB runs into problems.  Entertainment venues are the worst for lighting with realistic appearances.
When you convert the RAW to RGB  using ACR, you choose which of several WB settings to apply, You can even pick a custom WB based upon some part of the image that is supposed to be truly white or truly gray. 

So, what WB setting is being used in the camera to produce the JPEGs?  And What WB setting are you using in LR to convert the RAW file to RGB?


----------



## LRussoPhoto (Jun 4, 2017)

The setting in camera was auto and I'm using the water dropper on something gray to try to get the wb close but the skin tones still look like crap.
It seems that ever since I got the newest version of Lightroom it looks Lightroom tweaks the images on its own. If I am in the develope module and arrow to the next image I can see the image tomes change about a split second after the image loads and that before I do any of my own editing. 
Other then applying preset upon upload, which I am not doing, is there somewhere i can look in the menus to see if Lightroom is applying some sort of editing upon upload because that what it seems like it's doing.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 4, 2017)

Yes. In the Develop module hold down the Shift key and note that the Reset button changes to Reset(Adobe). Push the button. If the image changes, you have a default set. You can then hold down the Alt key and that button will change to 'Set default...'. If you press it, you'll have a chance to restore Adobe default settings.


----------



## LRussoPhoto (Jun 4, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Yes. In the Develop module hold down the Shift key and note that the Reset button changes to Reset(Adobe). Push the button. If the image changes, you have a default set. You can then hold down the Alt key and that button will change to 'Set default...'. If you press it, you'll have a chance to restore Adobe default settings.



Will that reset all the lightroom settings to default or just import defaults?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 5, 2017)

LRussoPhoto said:


> Will that reset all the lightroom settings to default or just import defaults?



Neither. It will reset the develop settings to the default.


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 13, 2017)

LRussoPhoto said:


> If I am in the develope module and arrow to the next image I can see the image tomes change about a split second after the image loads and that before I do any of my own editing.



Assuming you don't have a camera default set, determined by what was mentioned above..  By first pressing the reset button without any other keys, and then afterward pressing shift together with the reset (Adobe) button.  If the image changes between those 2 states, you have a camera default set - that will apply to all images from that camera.

However, if you're rather new to raw, one thing that trips people up here is that often image editors (including LR) will first display the [usually full-size] jpg contained in raw photos - and switch to displaying the decoded raw data afterwards.  That jpg is what is shown on the back of the camera and contains all your current camera settings for color, saturation, contrast, etc.  As Cletus mentions, those in-camera settings generally don't affect the raw image at all, so it will look rather different.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 20, 2017)

I have found that photos of bands with a red colour cast often come out well in B&W


----------

